# Cheating ?



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it cheating to use live bait or real egg sacks instead of imitations or flies while fly fishing? I have seen people do it and so have I, but I prefer not too.
My buddies always ask why dont I when there catching steelhead on eggs, but to me(my opinion only) it feels like im cheating myself in the sport. Like to hear your opinions! Thanks.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

This is really interesting.

I do not consider it true "fly" fishing if using live bait, BUT.......
I like to keep some gills for the freezer a couple times a year. If I choose to use live bait, who is to judge my presentation? Now that you make me think of it, I enjoy the fly rod "mechanics" & the "fight" I get with the fly rod more than spinning, & the presentation is certainly more natural, so why shouldn't I try it? It would certainly be more enjoyable to me....HMMM. I guess the real question may be, "do we fear being looked down on if "caught" presenting live bait with a fly rod?". My view is that as long as you enjoy yourself within the law & posted regulations & respect the environment we all share, then DO IT!!

Kruggy...From your posts that I've seen, you certainly don't strike ME as a "cheater"...I guess I view "cheating" as encroaching upon & crowding someone you saw catch a fish, ignoring posted regulations, or keeping excessive numbers of fish. I'd be happy to share water with you...flies OR live bait.
Mike


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

cheating? nah, thats using your skill with a fly rod to a get a very natural drift with live bait, use the tools you have thats what catches more fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I truly enjoy fishing with artificial fly's and lures but if everyone else are catching on bait I will put on some garden hackle, thread a maggot or hang a sack also. To me, the greatest feeling is to have a fish pulling on the end of my line so i will do what is needed to attract him and enjoy the fight. 
Bottom line and to answer your question,,,,,,,,no, it isn't cheating it is being smart.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Is it cheating? No it is perfectly legal in OH so its not cheating. Will you ever see me do it? Not a chance. No way. Never. No maybe. No just this once. Never ever.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

cheating? no. but youre bait chucking and not flyfishing. why bother with a fly rod if youre going be chucking bait? really doesnt make sense at all.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

of a spinning rod make you a fly fisher? Fly rods are just another form of presenting an item to catch fish (sorry if I offended any purest out there). I use a fly rod because I enjoy the presentation flexibilty that it allows me and the lack of need for live bait since I tye my own flys and can match just about any live bait, hench no need to stop at a bait shop. Use any type of lure, fly, bait or whatever you want to call it you feel like Kruggy1.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Theres alot of great points made on all your replies, I guess I shouldnt fell so bad to try real bait once in awhile. I got to agree about fly rods having a very natural presentation, and being very versitle fishing tools. THanks.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I read somewhere, although I can't remember where right now, that in the past it wasn't uncommon for some folks to use bait or small fly rod lures on the fly rod. Is it cheating? Well I guess that depends on ones definition of cheating. 
Using bait on the fly rod isn't something I'm willing to do, I just enjoy catching fish on the flies that I tied myself. Unfortunately if you want to do it then your going to have to expect to be ridiculed by at least some of your fly rodding peers . 

Jeremy


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Fly rods DONT give a very natural presentation. The ANGLER gives a very natural presentation. If your flyrod smells like anything other than fish you are not flyfishing.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

" I'd be happy to share water with you...flies OR live bait."
Mike[/QUOTE]

Tuber that is only cause you havn't fished/hunted with K1 for the last 10 years. Lets just say you shouldnt show him where your treestand is or your favorite fishin hole. LOL haha.
Just a joke Mike.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You can do anything you want. Its up to you if you want to be a pure flyfisherman or just a fisherman who likes to experiments with different thing. I don't see nothing wrong with anything myself but I don't use live bait as I like to use flies the right way. As long as use the right hooks so as not to kill or injure fish if you plan on CPR.


----------

